# TPU HOMEFRONT clubhouse



## overclocking101 (Mar 24, 2011)

So no one has started one of these for this game so im going to. maybe someone could whip up a nice graphic or something. this club will be for players, tweaks, news, update/patch info, possibly creating a tpu server, AND submitting ideas for possible fixes/expansions via patch.


Please list your in-game name and clan tag
*Members:*
[RRTECH]Overclocking101 
{TPU}Idaho
hellsgamers [TPU] Indigogoose
[TPU] AlienIsGOD
*Tweaks:*

Two diofferent versions of each tweak (i think you have to do both)
*disable fps cap and remove mouse lag:*
1) close the game

2) go to ..\My Documents\My Games\HOMEFRONT\GCGame\Config

3) open GCEngine.ini

4) find and edit:

Quote:
bSmoothFrameRate=false
Quote:
UseVsync=false
Quote:
UseFPSSmoothing=false

5) save and close GCEngine.ini

6) open GCInput.ini

7) find and edit:

Quote:
bEnableMouseSmoothing=false
 save and close GCInput.ini

9) load the game, click options, click system, check and uncheck v sync, click apply (this forces the game to read the updated configs)


*turn off start movies:*
1) close the game

2) go to ..\My Documents\My Games\HOMEFRONT\GCGame\Config

3) open GCEngine.ini

4) find and edit:

Quote:
bShouldStopMovieAtEndOfLoadMap=true
;+StartupMovies=LegalScreen_PC
;+StartupMovies=THQ
;+StartupMovies=ThreeLogos
;+StartupMovies=DE_Logo
;+StartupMovies=NVidia
;+StartupMovies=HomeIsLogo
5) save and close GCEngine.ini
that's it!

if any of the above steps don't work for you, i suggest you start clean by deleting the auto-generated user configs and editing the master default configs. here's how:
delete user configs:
1) close the game

2) go to ..\My Documents\My Games\HOMEFRONT\GCGame\Config

3) delete GCEngine.ini and GCInput.ini (WARNING: this will erase all of your current Homefront settings)

disable fps cap and remove mouse lag:
1) close the game

2) go to ..\Steam\steamapps\common\homefront\Engine\Config

3) open BaseEngine.ini

4) find and edit:


bSmoothFrameRate=false

UseVsync=false

UseFPSSmoothing=false

5) save and close BaseEngine.ini

6) open BaseInput.ini

7) find and edit:


bEnableMouseSmoothing=false
 save and close BaseInput.ini

9) load the game, click options, click system, check and uncheck v sync, click apply

turn off start movies:

1) close the game

2) go to ..\Steam\steamapps\common\homefront\GCGame\Config

3) open DefaultEngine.ini

4) find and edit:


bShouldStopMovieAtEndOfLoadMap=true
;+StartupMovies=LegalScreen_PC
;+StartupMovies=THQ
;+StartupMovies=ThreeLogos
;+StartupMovies=DE_Logo
;+StartupMovies=NVidia
;+StartupMovies=HomeIsLogo	"   
source

*Patch/update/DLC info:*
patch 1.0.3 released!
Digital Extremes and KAOS are happy to announce our first major update for the PC version of the game. This patch will update the client to version 1.0.3 and is currently undergoing internal testing and is scheduled for release early next week! The complete list of changes can be found below in the story.

FEATURES

NEW FEATURE – DEMO URL
- A DemoURL can now be specified in the server playlist, this is used to indicate the location of stored demo files to user’s in-game (see the multiplayer options screen). A good practice for server admins would be to share the demo folder via FTP, this would allow users to grab demos of games they starred in, and also (very importantly!) allow users and anti-cheat authorities to download evidence for cheat reporting. Incidentally, it is now possible to dump all users unique steamID's from both in-game, and in-demos to the console or text file (this will make reporting abusive players and enforcing bans incredibly easy).

Improved Squad Based Gameplay
- Players will now re-spawn at a point nearest to the closest member of their squad.
- Squad mates will now be colored blue on the mini-map and full-screen maps.

GAME BALANCE
- RPG's now deal additional damage to HMMWV's
- Lowered m200 and m110 sniper rifle damages. The only 1 shot possible is now headshots.
- Flak jacket now has a lower BP cost, and a slight effectiveness buff.
- Diablo damage adjusted
- Weapon is taken out of ADS and accuracy decreases when jumping.


OPTIMIZATIONS & FIXES
- The Rhino drones weapon attachment was not being properly moved with the Rhino drone on dedicated servers, causing the rockets to fire incorrectly. This is now fixed.
- We have added some animation optimizations for large player games.
- Several UI related improvements were added for large player games .
- Fixed scaling text zooming on Battle Commander when opening up the battle chat or squad UI.
- Switched the buttons around on the load out rename confirmation dialog to better abide by conventions.
- Improved SLI/CrossFireX support.
- A few reported issues with WinXP 64 bit edition have been addressed.
- Improved menu navigation with analogue controls.

General Improvements
- User feedback for kicks and bans has been improved.
- The intermission lobby now displays clan tags.
- Text chat is now possible in the kill cam, spawn selection, and intermission lobby screens.

New Settings & Control Options
- EnableD3D10/11 is now accessible via the system settings menu.
- Mouse acceleration is now accessible via the controls menu.
- Mouse smoothing is now accessible via the controls menu.

*New/Reviews*

NY Times


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2011)

This has the potential to be the smallest club ever


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have faith that the gameplay is only going to get better (maybe thats because i know things some dont) I'm just looking to secure future PC support for future games, and things like this crysis 2 BS wont happen


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> I have faith that the gameplay is only going to get better (maybe thats because i know things some dont) I'm just looking to secure future PC support for future games, and things like this crysis 2 BS wont happen



I think it's a disgrace how they reease a game with a 4 hour long SP campaign.  Then say they will be releasing DLC to continue the story!


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 25, 2011)

well personally I buy FPS for their multiplayer, they stated before launch the multiplayer will be this games driving force, at least they didnt hype it like crysis2 was hyped and then let people down.  instead of non helpful comments maybe ideas/suggestions would help a lot more (no offense). at least they are supporting it after launch with added features. everyone always bitches when fps have DLc's but mmorg's dont get bitched about like that they get praised when good DLC's are released. I agree that the SP is to short, but I think they did so to concentrate more on MP and hear more community support in what the people want, I have linked one of the game dev.'s to this site in hopes to get them more suggestions/feedback.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 25, 2011)

*I'm in {TPU}Idaho*

BFBC2 still is my number one choice , but this will hold me over until BF3 too.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I got the game as a gift but Unfortunately  I can't play it because right now my computer is KIA, and I don't see myself getting the funds for a new build anytime soon because of shitty ass mud season. But anyways good luck with the Club


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> well personally I buy FPS for their multiplayer, they stated before launch the multiplayer will be this games driving force, at least they didnt hype it like crysis2 was hyped and then let people down.  instead of non helpful comments maybe ideas/suggestions would help a lot more (no offense). at least they are supporting it after launch with added features. everyone always bitches when fps have DLc's but mmorg's dont get bitched about like that they get praised when good DLC's are released. I agree that the SP is to short, but I think they did so to concentrate more on MP and hear more community support in what the people want, I have linked one of the game dev.'s to this site in hopes to get them more suggestions/feedback.



I enjoy MP aswell as SP but I don't think 4 hours worth of campaign is good enough.  Considering they have purposely left bits out so they can sell it to us at a later date.  TBH, the MP isn't that great either


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 25, 2011)

lol i m thinking of getting this game now.. at least the multiplayer would be better than crysis 2


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 25, 2011)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> Well I got the game as a gift but Unfortunately  I can't play it because right now my computer is KIA, and I don't see myself getting the funds for a new build anytime soon because of shitty ass mud season. But anyways good luck with the Club



hey m8 what happened to your computer?? i have some spare parts laying around if i have whatever you need i'dd just send it to you no problem. let me know pm me or something



Funtoss said:


> lol i m thinking of getting this game now.. at least the multiplayer would be better than crysis 2


and yes imho this game's multi-player is better then crysis 2's the only thing crysis has on it is invisibility. 



Now a couple things I was told more then likely wont be added (sad i know). 1: more destructible environments I was told bullet effects may get better but buildings trees etc wont. 2: engineer class/abilities (i have been really pushing this one) its not definitely a no but more than likely not.

Also I would like to make it clear im asking for suggestions to give to the guy I know who works at kaos, i have never stated that anything will definitely happen but I know kaos is getting the suggestions and does plan on fixing what they can and really supporting the game post launch EVEN THOUGH the sales for the PC version were very low and most companies would not bother.


----------



## erixx (Mar 26, 2011)

After the weekend -dad's birthday- I will be back here. MP is good. 

Hey, OC101, start telling all the secrets now that its released!


----------



## erixx (Mar 26, 2011)

1 thing, i was starting to test your tweaks when I noticed: you don't explain what they are supposed to do at all!!!! Mate, please.... The intro movies part is clear of course....

Give some background and restructure your thoughts for us...

THNAKS


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 26, 2011)

Classic Game Room has a video review if you want to add it to the thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJo2GgUTfNI


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 26, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> It's comments like that that I had asked to keep out



So its alright for you to use a loaded statement but he cant call you out on it?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 26, 2011)

while watching the Kentucky vs Ohio St. march madness game there was a commercial for Homefront. and it said "Better Multiplayer then Call of duty" (or something along those lines) and i was like hell yeah its better then crappers of duty

Im getting this game next week overclocking101! so this should be hella fun!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 26, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> PWN'D *AGAIN!!!*



guys quit giving OC101 all this crap. makes you guys sound ridiculous


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 26, 2011)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> You have not contributed one thing to this thread, all you have done is bash other people.
> 
> So if you don't mind please leave and only come back when you have something useful to add
> 
> ...



NICE!!!!!! im getting this game once i sell my blackops copy


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> NICE!!!!!! im getting this game once i sell my blackops copy



Me 2!!! I'm getting it 2!!!


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 26, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> You never said a thing about PC gaming for the club? I'm getting this for PS3 because the graphics will be obviously better and everyone knows that FPS' should only be played on a remote. So I think the console version would be better? This game was ported for console right?



it really doesnt have to be only PC players. the game is kind of ported for PC but not really there are quite a bit of PC only features. I think the game is best using a 360 controller on the PC then you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 26, 2011)

Does no body care about the 4 hrs of single player game play? If you figure it, that would be getting charged $12.50 an hour for entertainment. That is high imo. I know that there's multi player but if they took shortcuts on the single player what kind did they take on the multi?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 26, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Does no body care about the 4 hrs of single player game play? If you figure it, that would be getting charged $12.50 an hour for entertainment. That is high imo. I know that there's multi player but if they took shortcuts on the single player what kind did they take on the multi?



probably none. they said they focused on the multiplayer more then the SP.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 26, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> I think the game is best using a 360 controller on the PC then you get the best of both worlds.




Stop for a second and think about that one. You just said that THIS FPS plays better with a 360 controller. 


Um, that'd be a world's first in FPS...

First rule of Homefront club is that you don't speak of Homefront club. lulz.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> probably none. they said they focused on the multiplayer more then the SP.



yea but didn't they focus on console multi? so my point is the same



cadaveca said:


> Stop for a second and think about that one. You just said that THIS FPS plays better with a 360 controller.
> 
> 
> Um, that'd be a world's first in FPS...
> ...



that's jst your opinion


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2011)

gary, calm down. stop flamebaiting.


also, remove the swearing from your sig asap.


everyone else: calm down. play nice. if you make me get the banhammer out at 3:20am, it wont go nicely for you. keep it civil.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 26, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> that's jst your opinion



No, my opinion is covered by NDA. I merely wanted to sub to the thread.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> gary, calm down. stop flamebaiting.
> 
> 
> also, remove the swearing from your sig asap.



will remove the swearing... not flame baiting I really want to know what people think before i make a 50 dollar purchase


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> will remove the swearing... not flame baiting I really want to know what people think before i make a 50 dollar purchase



so ask impartially and get an impartial response.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 26, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Does no body care about the 4 hrs of single player game play? If you figure it, that would be getting charged $12.50 an hour for entertainment. That is high imo. I know that there's multi player but if they took shortcuts on the single player what kind did they take on the multi?



strike the IMO part


----------



## Kreij (Mar 26, 2011)

@Gary ... Please remove that entire quote from your Sig. It does nothing to promote TPU as a cohesive tech community and only serves to further discourse among members. The post has been removed, so do not make it a zombie.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 29, 2011)

I've only played this a little online just been busy doing other things hopefully the games gets better.

In game Name
[TPU] Indigogoose

Clan Tag is
HellsGamers


----------



## erixx (Mar 29, 2011)

also waiting for time and patch, but the SP is warming up on me (drama!)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 29, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> it really doesnt have to be only PC players. the game is kind of ported for PC but not really there are quite a bit of PC only features. *I think the game is best using a 360 controller on the PC then you get the best of both worlds*.



I'm a console gamer. But this statement made me nearly fall off my chair!


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 29, 2011)

i bet it did. why did you bother posting again?? maybe i should go troll your threads and crap on them, at least this game isnt as shitty as your precious crysis2 bullcrap


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 29, 2011)

just thought I would post this:



> Digital Extremes and KAOS are happy to announce our first major update for the PC version of the game. This patch will update the client to version 1.0.3 and is currently undergoing internal testing and is scheduled for release early next week! The complete list of changes can be found below in the story.
> 
> FEATURES
> 
> ...



its funny there were people ehhhhem mailman/hookey that stated ssome of these fixes were not going to happen, and that I knew nothing! in your face.


----------



## erixx (Mar 29, 2011)

Guys, whatever arguments or reasons you may have, stop the personal love letters

Great news that ^ !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 29, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> just thought I would post this:
> 
> 
> 
> its funny there were people ehhhhem mailman/hookey that stated ssome of these fixes were not going to happen, and that I knew nothing! in your face.



Yeah not one of the fixes I stated it needed are in that patch. Fail again.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah not one of the fixes I stated it needed are in that patch. Fail again.



there are a lot missing from this patch compared to what I was told was going to be added, like the inability to shoot through small bushes on some servers but able to shoot through walls. but the DX11 and mouse smoothing options are nice, we dont have to use tweaks with them enabled. its nice they are fixing the sniper riffles its annoying when there are 25 snipers and 6 infantry.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 29, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> i bet it did. why did you bother posting again?? maybe i should go troll your threads and crap on them, at least this game isnt as shitty as your precious crysis2 bullcrap



How old are you?  That's some seriously childish behaviour right there!  I have no emotional connection to Crysis 2 

I was merely saying how I thought it was crazy that someone would prefer to use a control pad on an FPS title being played on the PC.  I'm a console gamer, but I would jump at the chance to be able to use a mouse/kb combo for FPS games instead of a control pad.



overclocking101 said:


> just thought I would post this:
> 
> 
> 
> its funny there were people ehhhhem mailman/hookey that stated ssome of these fixes were not going to happen, and that I knew nothing! in your face.



These problems shouldn't exist in the first place.


----------



## erixx (Mar 29, 2011)

Homefront dev on twitter:

PC-patch is inminent
DLC : many to come
+ lots of "stuff"


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 30, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> How old are you?  That's some seriously childish behaviour right there!  I have no emotional connection to Crysis 2
> 
> I was merely saying how I thought it was crazy that someone would prefer to use a control pad on an FPS title being played on the PC.  I'm a console gamer, but I would jump at the chance to be able to use a mouse/kb combo for FPS games instead of a control pad.
> 
> ...




Where is Rodney King when we need  him ?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 30, 2011)

erixx said:


> Homefront dev on twitter:
> 
> PC-patch is inminent
> *DLC : many to come*
> + lots of "stuff"



AWESOME!!  I love spending money on addons that should have been in the game already!!! :shadedshu


----------



## erixx (Mar 30, 2011)

old song
All games all time have issues or deficiencies or some are just boring. Homefront is a game that I like to play. Period. 
Last night I played Homefront MP and it is very solid, feels real and on top, is fun.

What I don't like: too much and too strong airforce, the magically key press created army robots (I would rather have to go to a supply truck to get them)

Or give me a real AA artilliary. I loved the Flak in WWII Online above all!! Those were times! (another example of an unpolished game that ABSOLUTLY ROCKS and is worth many pennies


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2011)

this thread has been cleaned.


if you hate the game, no need to repeat it over and over like a broken record filled with recordings of flame and troll.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 30, 2011)

nice game, but was very easy in SP and very short imo


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> I was merely saying how I thought it was crazy that someone would prefer to use a control pad on an FPS title being played on the PC.  I'm a console gamer, but I would jump at the chance to be able to use a mouse/kb combo for FPS games instead of a control pad.



well then.  if you think it's crazy, obviously it must be.  I guess I should tell my friend that just left his 22-4 matches using a 360 pad against pc gamers with kb/m don't count.

some people like a controller.  no it's not as accurate.  but it's faster.  strafe an inch left to right and aim in the general direction, if you are a lot faster than the other guy you win often. i suck with a controller, but he dominates hardcore tactical matches, along with every game type.  with a wired 360 controller.

i'm just saying, to each their own.  just because you don't see the value doesn't mean there is none.  i think you were going out of you're way to pick out something OC said.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> well then.  if you think it's crazy, obviously it must be.  I guess I should tell my friend that just left his 22-4 matches using a 360 pad against pc gamers with kb/m don't count.
> 
> some people like a controller.  no it's not as accurate.  but it's faster.  strafe an inch left to right and aim in the general direction, if you are a lot faster than the other guy you win often. i suck with a controller, but he dominates hardcore tactical matches, along with every game type.  with a wired 360 controller.
> 
> i'm just saying, to each their own.  just because you don't see the value doesn't mean there is none. * i think you were going out of you're way to pick out something OC said*.



Just like what you have done to me?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Just like what you have done to me?



in my mind, no.  But that is simply my opinion.  you made a statement I saw as a bit short-sighted and without merit.  I pointed that out.

You seemed as though you were not realizing that everyone has different tastes, and at least when it comes to peripherals in pc gaming, no one deserves to be called out for it. especially when the thread was obviously full of others doing the same thing to him for every little thing they could think of.

idk what was going on, but he was very obviously defensive with you on the offensive.  I figured since i saw his point I could and would back it up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 30, 2011)

not to piss on anyone, but its a game thread, take your personal issues to PM's or whatever.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2011)

just like the game, this thread is empty without emotional drama


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 30, 2011)

counting down for patch time!! though adding DX11 probably wont do much but now crossfire will work!


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 2, 2011)

*Sp/mp*



HookeyStreet said:


> This has the potential to be the smallest club ever



Looking like you may have called that one right. I'm still playing it just a few minute every night on SP. I may try a little MP tonight just so I didn't totally waste $50.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 9, 2011)

WTF is with the Ending to SP.

I mean, I literally told me self at the Ending, "Well I must be half way through now, Finally." 

Then Boom, Credits.

WTF? 

It seriously felt like half a game. As if the developers got nuked half way into the game or just said ahhhh fuck it, this is good enough lets just stop here.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 14, 2011)

Add me to the list plz [TPU] AlienIsGOD.  My friend gifted this to me for my Birthday today so im in for MP   SP isn't my thing, i have yet to get pst the 4th mission in BC2


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the MP in this game very much.  I need a break from BC2 and this fits the bill nicely.  Im finding myself playing on no vehicles servers atm as i just got the game Thursday, but the BP are a cool addition and the unlocks are alright.


----------

